# Receive $75 For Sharing Your Opinion About Satellite Radio



## RoadWarrior2k4 (Nov 16, 2004)

We are a professional product design firm in Manhattan looking for people to participate in a study about satellite radio. If you have and use satellite radio, we're interested in talking to you and we'll pay you $75 for it.

All you have to do is bring your Satellite radio receiver to our office in downtown Manhattan and spend an hour and a half with us talking about your perceptions of the product.

We are looking for people with plug and play units who use them in their cars and home.

Contact [email protected] to set up an appointment.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Too bad I wasn't still working in NJ but, being up in NH, the best I could do is show you my SkyFi via webcam 

[assuming you want to see the unit to 'prove' we're a sat rad listener]


----------



## RoadWarrior2k4 (Nov 16, 2004)

Too bad indeed!

SkyFi users is just what we need... not to prove you're sad, just to see you interact with it 

thanks for the reply though, if you feel like taking a ride down here after thanksgiving, drop me a line, second round of the study will take place then...

Best,

RW2k4.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2004)

hey, i have a skifi reciever and will be in NYC Dec. 16-19 and would be more than happy to participate in the survey.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

RoadWarrior2k4 said:


> If you have and use satellite radio, we're interested in talking to you and we'll pay you $75 for it.


...LOL...you're gonna have to drop more than $75 to get me to NYC 

....Here's a few free comments 4ya...

....Here in Canada we are waiting for the CRTC (Canadian Radio & Television Commision's) decision to approve satellite radio applications by....

Sirius+CBC+Standard Broadcasting
http://www.siriusradiocanada.ca/index.html

XM+Canadian Satellite Radio
http://www.cdnsatrad.com/

CRTC approval will see at least five Canadian produced channels added to Sirius & XM systemwide across North America.

If I had to pick between the two, the Sirius application seems superior as CBC Radio One will be available to all Sirius subs+ Sirius has better satellite locations over Canada.

....BTW....I am a very happy satellite radio sub with StarChoice www.starchoice.com

....StarChoice DTH has 7 Spokane FM's including The Buzzard www.1057thebuzzard.com +about 50 Canadian radio stations including CFOX Vancouver www.cfox.com Edge 102 Toronto www.edge.ca Power97 Winnipeg www.power97.com + 40 commercial free audio channels from Corus Max Trax+ CBC's Galaxie www.corusmaxtrax.com/


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

BTW, they are legit. Easy to get to via the Holland Tunnel for Jersey based folk.......

Nuff said due to zipped lip conditions (ha! I feel like Mark now when dealing with Eldon....)


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

The way I've read some of the stuff about XM/CSR, I think they want to cherry pick from CBC R1 for the channel that would be available in the US. But it's not as clearly laid out as Sirius/CBC. And I will agree that Sirius would be more economical - they already have better Canada coverage and wouldn't need nearly as many repeaters as XM might.


----------

